# Prostatakrebs > Gesundheitspolitik, Recht und Soziales >  Expertin: Sport sollte Bestandteil jeder Tumortherapie sein

## Helmut.2

Sportausschuss - 26.01.2011

  Berlin: (hib/HAU/KT)    Auch bei Patienten mit fortgeschrittenen  Krebserkrankungen hat der Sport eine therapeutische Bedeutung. Das sagte  die Onkologin Elke Jäger vom Nordwest-Krankenhaus in Frankfurt am Main  am Mittwochnachmittag vor dem Sportausschuss. Bei Patienten, die an  Dickdarmkrebs leiden, würden diejenigen, die kein Sport treiben deutlich  früher sterben als jene, die regelmäßig ein Ausdauertraining betreiben.  Patienten, die ihr Sportverhalten im Laufe einer Erkrankung ändern,  können das Sterberisiko positiv beeinflussen, machte die Medizinerin  deutlich. Laut neuster Studien gelte für Patienten mit Prostatakrebs,  die sich regelmäßig sportlich betätigen ein um bis zu 60 Prozent  geringeres Sterberisiko. ... klick hier! 

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## HerriS

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Seit Beginn meiner letzten EHB (bisherige Behandlungen Radiatio HDR/LDR, EHB, DHB) im März 2010 betreibe ich fast täglich im Wechsel Kraft- und Ausdauertraining. Ich versuche dabei jedesmal an die Grenzen meiner Leistungsfähigkeit zu gehen, was wiederrum zur Folge hat, dass ich einen Tag ausruhen muss. Dabei kommt es auch vor, dass ich mir durch die Überbelastung in der Unterversorgung mit Testosteron öfters eine schmerzhafte Zerrung zulege. Jedoch nehme ich dies in Kauf da ich weiß, dass der "Wohlfühl-Effekt" durch Fitness mir diese Schmerzen versüßt. "Vielleicht kann ich ja so auch meinem Krebs davon laufen!" Meine Vita könnt Ihr meinem Profil entnehmen.

Ich möchte jedem raten, der sich schon ein wenig mit dem Gedanken sportlicher Betätigung auch während der Behandlung befasst, dies in die Tat umzusetzen. Der Erfolg stellt sich spätestens nach einem viertel Jahr ein. Im Kopf und im Körper.

Gruß Herri

----------


## meni.li.

Mehr als 3 Jahre mach ich ja nun schon meine "0815 Studie" scherzhaft genannt.

Alle 48 Std. ca. 1/2 Std - 3/4 Std. joggen und dann eiskalt duschen. Wobei ich glaube der Effekt liegt einfach darin den Stoffwechsel anzukurbeln und das Immunsystem zu "trainieren". Wie lange das der Einzelne macht ist individuell und  nicht so wichtig, hauptsache  .......REGELMÄßIG.......... schwitzen und dann kalt duschen. ( Und natürlich vorher mit dem Arzt sprechen was möglich ist).

Am Anfang, in der Therapie Off Phase, war die Kondition und Motivation schon stärker.

Seit ca. 1 Jahr unter Thalidomid und Celebrex und im Winter fällt es mir schon schwerer, das Laufen und die Eisduschen hinterher sowieso. Auch wenn ich oft erst spät abends und "nur" eine 1/2 Std. lauf, behalt ich die Regelmäßigkeit bei. 

Sichtlich verbessert an meiner "Situation" hat sich nichts aber verschlechtert auch nicht. Wobei das bei mir , einem High Risk Betroffenen, Gleason 9, das Wichtige ist.

Immer wenn ich krank werde,... Erkältung, ......eine Wünde die sich entzündet,.........kohlehydratreiche Ernährung, steigt mein PSA trotz Medikamente (Thalidomid, Celebrex)

DAS VERSTEH ICH BIS HEUTE NICHT

bin ich gesund fällt der PSA mehr oder weniger. Nun sind das Erfahrungswerte seit mehr als 3 Jahren (monatlich Laborwerte) . 

Für die Psyche, mein seelisches Gleichgewicht, hilft mir diese halbe Stunde rennen unendlich viel, gleichfalls mit der Erkrankung und den Auswirkungen zurecht zu kommen. 

Die Nachwirkungen durch die OP bzw. 23 entnommenen Lymphknoten (Schmerzen im Imtimbreich)...........seitdem nicht mehr spürbar.
Die Nebenwirkungen durch die Medikamente:
Thalidomid: Senkung des Pulsschlags auf ca. 40, Blutdruck stieg auf 160......sind nach 1 Jahr wieder im Normbereich.
Celebrex: Wassereinlagerung in den Beinen.........stark zurückgegangen.

Vielleicht hab ich nun Einiges eher unbewusst übertrieben dargestellt und mit Sicherheit hab ich bis jetzt auch einfach großes Glück im Unglück daß mein Immunsystem von " dieser Therapie " profitiert und der Krebs noch sensibel reagiert. Jedoch hatte ich vor Beginn dieser "Aktivitäten" wesentlich kürzere PSA Verdopplungszeiten und und und....




Schönes Wochenende Euch Allen und daß Alles so bleibt wie es ist.

Gruß Klausi

----------


## wanderfreund

Hallo Klaus und die anderen "Sportler",

Danke für die Artikel und "Chapeau!" vor Euren Anstrengungen im Kampf gegen den Untermieter. Der im Profil aufgezeigte Verlauf kann anderen Betroffenen Mut machen und Ansporn sein, aktiv etwas gegen den PK zu unternehmen, auch, wenn es manchmal schwerfällt. Ähnliches habe ich gestern durch Zufall in den Erfahrungsberichten bei "myProstate.eu" ("66plus") entdeckt. Und nun, meine schon mehrfach geäußerte Bitte, auch an andere Nutzer des Forums: Nutzt doch auch die Möglichkeiten von "myProstate.eu", die Krankengeschichte und die weitere Entwicklung darzustellen. _"Allein die graphische Darstellung des PSA-Verlaufs sagt doch auf einen  Blick vieles über den Verlauf der Krankheit und Therapien aus und  beruhigt einen selbst, wenn die Kurve einen stabilen Verlauf im unteren  Bereich erreicht hat."
_Natürlich entscheidet jeder selbst, was ihm wichtiger ist - Lebensdauer oder Lebensqualität (was er sich auch immer unter "-qualität" vorstellt),aber kleine Abstriche an der Qualität haben oft große Auswirkungen auf die Quantität! Und wenn dann noch der Sport oder auch die kalte Dusche danach zur angenehmen Sache wird, leidet keine Lebensqualität darunter.

In diesem Sinne alles Gute weiterhin!

der "wanderfreund" Roland

----------


## gunterman

*Sport und Tumorwachstum in Mausmodellen*

Unter "Experten" ist man sich einig, dass Sport und Bewegung das Sterberisiko bei Tumoren reduziert, wenn auch nicht unbedingt in dem Umfang von 60% wie im ersten Beitrag dieses Threads ausgeführt.

In Mäusen denen Tumore eingesetzt wurden, haben sich allerdings sehr unterschiedliche Ergebnisse eingestellt. In einigen Versuchen kam es zu einer vorsichtigen Bestätigung der positiven Wirkung von Bewegung, in anderen konnte kein Zusammenhang festgestellt werden und wieder andere kamen sogar zu einer negativen Wirkung von aktiver Bewegung auf Tumore.

http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/103881.php 
*Faster Prostate Tumor Growth Found In Mice That Exercised
*"Prostate tumors grew more quickly in mice who exercised than in those  who did not, leading to speculation that exercise may increase blood  flow to tumors, according to a new study by researchers in the Duke  Comprehensive Cancer Center (DCCC) and the Duke Prostate Center. "
In Mäuse implantierte Prostatakrebstumore wuchsen schneller, wenn die Mäuse ein Laufrad zur Verfügung hatten in dem sie sich bewegen konnten. Die Vermutung für dieses erstaunliche Ergebnis ist, dass auch der Tumor von der verbesserten Durchblutung und Blutversorgung profitiert.
Ein ähnliches Ergebnis wurde bei Mäusen mit Brustkrebstumoren festgestellt:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19568200 
*Exercise effects on tumorigenesis in a p53-deficient mouse model of breast cancer*
"Despite beneficial or no effects on body weight, body fat, or  IGF-1, exercise had detrimental effects on tumorigenesis in this  p53-deficient mouse model of spontaneous mammary cancer."
Danach hatte die Aktivität der Mäuse im Laufrad einen nachteiligen Effekt auf das Tumorwachstum beim Mammakarzinom. Die Brustkrebstumore in den sportlich aktiven Mäusen wuchsen schneller.

http://clincancerres.aacrjournals.or...1/18/6695.long 
*Effects of Exercise Training on Antitumor Efficacy of Doxorubicin in MDA-MB-231 Breast Cancer Xenografts
*"There was no significant difference between the doxorubicin-only and exercise + doxorubicin groups                      (median 42 versus 36 days, _P_ = 0.33), suggesting that moderate intensity exercise does not significantly influence doxorubicin-induced tumor growth delay.                   "
Bei einem Test zur Wirksamkeit von Doxorubicin bei Brustkrebs mit Mäusen konnte kein Verbesserung der Wirksamkeit durch Aktivität der Mäuse im Laufrad festgestellt werden.

"Several prior preclinical reports have shown an inhibitory effect of exercise training on spontaneous and chemically induced                      tumor growth, metastatic progression and microvessel density without concurrent chemotherapy. However, almost all of these studies have examined the effects of exhaustive treadmill running at ∼80% to 90% of maximal                      oxygen consumption (VO2max). These previous findings in combination with the present results suggest that exercise training needs to be done at a high                      intensity to activate tumor-modulating pathways (>70% VO2max). Support for this notion is provided by the fact that the tumor growth curves for the exercise-only and control groups were                      essentially identical in the present study. Of course, from a clinical perspective, it is unlikely that many breast cancer patients undergoing cytotoxic therapy will                      be able or willing to exercise at 80% to 90% VO2max."

Hier wird der Versuch unternommen die widersprüchlichen Ergebnisse zu Aktivität und Tumorwachstum in Mäuseversuchen in Einklang zu bringen. Demnach wäre es möglich, dass nur extrem erschöpfendes Laufrad- Rennen der Mäuse mit einem Sauerstoffverbauch zwischen 80% und 90% positive Effekte bewirken kann. Normal anstrengende Bewegung dagegen nicht. Also nur ganz hartes sportliches Training könnte demnach eine unmittelbare und positive Wirkung auf den Tumor entfalten. Normale sportliche Aktivitäten dagegen würden nur einen Beitrag zur Verbesserung der Lebensqualtiät von Krebspatienten leisten.

Die letzte zitierte Publikation würde für den von meni.li/ Klausi verfolgten harten Trainingsweg sprechen.

----------


## toni41

Es muß jeder selbst entscheiden, welches Training er noch bewältigen kann.
Selbst eine Verbesserung der Lebensqualität sind schon ein Erfolg, um etwas
zu tuen. Im TCM werden auch sanfte Übungen positiv bewertet.http://www.guolin-neuqigong.de/qigong.html

 toni41

----------


## gunterman

Die Expertin bezog sich bei ihren Ausführungen anscheinend auf folgende akutelle Studie:
http://www.medpagetoday.com/Urology/...teCancer/24251
"Our results suggest that among men with prostate cancer, moderate  physical activity may improve overall survival, whereas a greater amount  of activity is necessary to improve prostate cancer-specific survival,"  the authors concluded.
Nach Ansicht der Autoren verbessert moderate physische Aktivität das Gesamtüberleben, während für eine Verbesserung des prostatakrebsspezifischen Überlebens größere sportliche Anstrengung erforderlich sind.

----------


## HorstK

> In Mäuse implantierte Prostatakrebstumore wuchsen schneller, wenn die Mäuse ein Laufrad zur Verfügung hatten in dem sie sich bewegen konnten. Die Vermutung für dieses erstaunliche Ergebnis ist, dass auch der Tumor von der verbesserten Durchblutung und Blutversorgung profitiert.
> Ein ähnliches Ergebnis wurde bei Mäusen mit Brustkrebstumoren festgestellt


Diese Vermutung könnte stimmen. 

Einige betroffene Männer und Frauen haben auch vor der Diagnose Krebs sportlich gelebt und sich viel bewegt, z.B. Marathon unter 3.Std. Der Tumor ist trotzdem oder gerade deswegen weiter gewachsen.


Horst

----------


## LowRoad

Hallo Helmut,
danke für den Hinweis auf Sport und Fr.Prof. E.Jäger. Wie wir wissen ist sie, zusammen mit Prof. Banzer, eine starke Unterstützerin des adjuvanten Sportprogramms "Sport & Krebs", welches an verschiedenen Kliniken angeboten wird. Für Neueinsteiger evt. eine erste Anlaufstelle.

Die Frage für uns, in vielerlei Hinsicht "Fortgeschrittene" ist: wieviel Sport für Krebspatienten ?  Es findet allmählich ein Paradigmenwechsel statt, hin zur Unterstützung von sportlichen Aktivitäten bei Krebspatienten. Schaut man sich die gemachten (retrospektiven) Studien an, so fällt auf, dass wahrscheinlich nur erhebliche körperliche Anstrengung zur Verbesserung der PCA spezifischen Mortalität führen: "...Only vigorous activity -- defined as more than three hours per week -- was associated with reduced prostate cancer mortality..."

Die offene Frage ist, wodurch bewirkt sportliche Aktivität diese Verbesserung? Wie kann ich dieses Verhalten unterstützen? Ich will hier mal *meine ganz private Hypothese* beisteuern. Meiner Vermutung nach bewirkt diese regelmässige sportliche Tätigkeit eine Verbesserung (Senkung) des Insulinspiegels incl. ILGF, IGF-1 ect. wie es von Gunterman schon genannt wurde. Das sind potente Wachstumsfaktoren, deren Reduzierung sicher gut für uns ist. Prof. Banzer auf diesen Sachverhalt angesprochen meinte er "_...möglich..._". Synergetischen Effekt könnte dann evt. der Einsatz von Pioglitazone/Actos haben?

Noch eine Warnung an alle Sporttreibenden: nicht übertreiben! Zerrungen, Verstauchungen und Erkältungen bewirken einen Anstieg von Endzündungswerten und schwächen das Immunsystem. Krebs schüttet gerne Entzündungsbotenstoffe aus um sich vor Vernichtung zu schützen, Stichwort "Cancer-related inflammation", das sollten wir nicht noch unterstützen!

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo LowRoad,



> Hallo Helmut,
> danke für den Hinweis auf Sport und Fr.Prof. E.Jäger.


diesen Bericht hat mir Horst per Email zukommen lassen, ein ehemaliges Mitglied des BPS-Forums!

Ich war leider nie ein großer Sportsmann aber wie schon Gunterman und HorstK angedeutet haben ist es gleichgültig ob man "Hüpft oder Springt" es kommt auf das selbe raus! Zum Vorteil wird es für mich, daß der Zuckerspiegel in Schach gehalten wird und da habe ich mal wieder nach hol bedarf!

Kann immer wieder nur Warnen sich nicht zu verausgaben, man überbeansprucht das Immunsystem und steht somit nicht für das hauptsächliche zur Verfügung z. B. Metastasen zu vernichten, wenn welche vorhanden sein sollten!

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## HerriS

An alle Enthusiasten,
bei unserer sportlichen Betätigung kommt es doch darauf an, dem Krebs in der körperlichen Ausarbeitung eine Kraft entgegen zu setzen, die spürbar und unmittelbar erlebbar und nachvollziehbar ist. Will meinen, dass das Gefühl nach getaner "Arbeit" sehr gut für Leib und Seele ist. Ein Mensch wie ich z. B., brauch das Körperliche um zu Fühlen, dass ich lebe!!!!! Es wird so viel über die Selbstheilungskräfte erzählt, fabuliert und kommentiert. Ich weiß, dass ich mich durch mein tägliches Training gut fühle. Eben  gut für meinen Körper, gut für meine Seele, gut für meine Psyche  schlecht für den Krebs.
Vielleicht hat der Eine oder Andere von Euch eine Idee, welche Elektolyte, Mineralien oder Vitamine begleitend zum Training hilfreich sein können.

Gruß HerriS

----------


## helmut (i)

Hallo Kollegen!

Neben der körperlichen Aktivität möchte ich noch auf die Vorzüge regelmäßiger Saunagänge hinweisen, die zur Entschlackung und Stärkung des Immunsystems beitragen. Seit Jahrzehnten ist dies für mich entspannende Routine, wenigstens einmal in der Woche.
Ein Detail, für welches ich auch von Ärzten keine Erklärung bekam:
In den ersten Jahren nach meiner PK - Diagnose bildete sich (in der Sauna) unter der Ferse des rechten Fußes fast regelmäßig ein relativ großer schwarzer Fleck.
Es bleibt natürlich Spekulation, hier einen Zusammenhang herzustellen, aber irgendein "Abfallprodukt" wurde hier entsorgt!
Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## 66plus

Hallo Freunde

Nachdem mich Wanderfreund Roland auf das Thema Sport bei Pca aufmerksam gemacht hat, möchte ich auch meinen Senf dazu geben.

Allerdings muß ich vorausschicken, daß ich nicht unbedingt der richtige Ratgeber für "Gesundheitssport" bin. Als Extremsportler ist mein Treiben nach Meinung mancher "Experten" eher gesundheitsschädlich. Die freien Radikale und die zeitweilige Schwächung des Immunsystems sollen angeblich die Entstehung und Weiterentwicklung von Krebs fördern. Aber auch hier gibt es unterschiedliche Lehrmeinungen. Sicher ist, daß nach intensiven Übungseinheiten z.B. nach einem Trainingslager oder nach einem Wettkampf das Immunsystem geschwächt ist. Fängt man sich da einen Virus ein, kommt es unweigerlich zum Infekt, was eben auf ein schwaches Immunsystem hindeutet. Übersteht man jedoch die ersten ca. 3 Tage nach einer Extrembelastung ohne Ansteckung und fährt dann mit einem moderaten Training fort, ist das Immunsystem stärker als je zuvor. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, daß dann Infekte zwar trotzdem vorkommen können, dann aber schon im Keime erstickt werden, z. B. nur 2  3 Tage Kratzen im Hals. Man könnte daraus folgern, daß beim Extremsportler übers Jahr gesehen das Immunsystem auf einem höheren Niveau den Kampf gegen abartige Zellen führt als bei einem Couch Potato. 

Was man auf jeden Fall vermeiden sollte ist eine dauerhafte Schwächung des Immunsystems. Man sieht das bei Profiathleten, die ständig krank sind, wenn man sie nicht unter Quarantäne hält. Für den Hobbysportler ist das kein Thema, da er nach Bedarf Regenerationswochen einschieben und sich über den Winter eine ausgiebige Regenerationsphase mit moderatem Training leisten kann.

Nach meiner und vieler meiner sportlichen Altersgenossen Erfahrung scheint ein moderates aber nicht zu lasches Training von 4 bis 8 Trainingsstunden pro Woche aus gesundheitlicher Sicht optimal. Allerdings sollte man, um unterschiedliche Reize zu setzen, das Training abwechslungsreich gestalten, Z. B. wenn man sich aufs Laufen oder Walken spezialisiert 2 x 90 Minuten langsam (60% Herzfrequenz), 1 x 60 Minuten zügig (75% Herzfrequenz), 1 x 30 Minuten schnell (90% Herzfrequenz), 2 x laufspezifisches Krafttraining (Rumpfstabilisierung) 1 Ruhetag. Und nach jeder Laufeinheit natürlich Dehnungsgymnastik! Selbstverständlich kann man dieses Trainingspensum nicht aus dem Stand schaffen. Mit 20 % anfangen und im Verlaufe von 3 Monaten langsam steigern. Und natürlich vorher den Onkel Doktor fragen! Man braucht auch nicht sklavisch ein festes Wochenprogramm einhalten. Im Gegenteil, nach anerkannten Konzepten der Trainingslehre soll es eher vorteilhaft sein, auch mal eine Woche die Seele baumeln zu lassen mit vielleicht nur 2 Trainingsstunden, um dann, wenn die Euphorie erwacht, es wieder so richtig krachen zu lassen.

Oft ergibt sich ein Motivationsproblem, wenn man, nur weil man meint es wegen der Gesundheit tun zu müssen, ein langweiliges Übungsprogramm abspulen soll. Hier kann es helfen, wenn man sich z. B. einem Lauftreff anschließt. Dann wird es auch nicht lange dauern, bis man von den Kameraden zur Teilnahme an einem Volkslauf animiert wird. Mit dieser Art von breitensportlichen Wettbewerben kann man sich immer wieder persönliche Erfolgserlebnisse schaffen und so das Feuer am Brennen halten. Auch der soziale Aspekt solcher Veranstaltung trägt zum psychischen Wohlbefinden bei. Der Austausch mit Gleichgesinnten, nach dem Rennen der wohlverdiente Sturm aufs Kuchenbuffet, Siegerehrung, Finisher Shirt und Medaillen respektvolle Anerkennung in der Familie und im Freundeskreis schaffen ein Klima, aus dem sich eine permanenten Quelle des Glücks entwickeln kann.

Ob die Stärkung des Immunsystems durch Sport sich letztlich auf das Tumorwachstum auswirkt, ist umstritten. Kritiker meinen, daß das Immunsystem eine Ordnungsfunktion erfüllt, solange nur einzelne Krebszellen im Organismus herumgeistern. Hat sich der Krebs jedoch manifestiert und mächtige Bastionen gebildet, wird das Waffenarsenal des Immunsystems zunehmend wirkungslos. Denn die Krebszellen haben nach vielen Generationen geeignete Abwehrmechanismen entwickelt. Andererseits vertreten Befürworter der immunologischen Krebsabwehr die Hypothese, daß mit intensivem Sport und auch anderen Reizen (Sauna, Eisbaden, Echinazin etc.) das Immunsystem nach gezielter vorübergehender Schwächung angeregt wird, neue, wirksamere Angriffswaffen zu entwickeln. Damit wäre evtl. auch die in den oben angeführten Studien gefundene positive Wirkung von lebenslangem intensiven Sport zu erklären. Es kann aber auch sein, daß das Immunsystem überhaupt keine Rolle spielt und eher die sekundären Umstände des Sports den Effekt bringen, wie z. B. Reduktion von Insulin und Cholesterin (Wachstumsfaktoren), die bewußte, zielgerichtete Ernährung oder einfach das positivere Lebensgefühl des Sporttreibenden. 

Nichts genaues weis man nicht. Sicher ist auf jeden Fall, daß der Sport eine Bereicherung des Lebens mit sich bringt, auch wenn er nicht zu dessen Verlängerung beitragen sollte.

Meine Geschichte: http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=169

----------


## HerriS

Hallo "Sportler" und Bewegungsbegeisterte des Forums,
_Aus Beitrag 2 diesen Themas_ _ Dabei kommt es auch vor, dass ich mir durch die Überbelastung in der Unterversorgung mit Testosteron öfters eine schmerzhafte Zerrung zulege. Jedoch nehme ich dies in Kauf da ich weiß, dass der "Wohlfühl-Effekt" durch Fitness mir diese Schmerzen versüßt._
Nachdem ich dies mit meinem Hausarzt besprochen hatte, gab er mir zwei Probier-Packungen "anabol-loges": http://www.apomio.de/preisvergleich/...s-co-gmbh.html
Hat schon jemand von Euch mit diesem Nahrungsergänzungsmittel Erfahrungen sammeln können?

Gruß HerriS

----------


## Heribert

Der Name ist Programm!

Eines der vielen NEM, die besonders dem Hersteller helfen. Mehr als einen Placebo-Effekt, wirst Du damit nicht erreichen.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## 66plus

Hallo HerriS

Das von Dir angesprochen Präparat hilft wahrscheinlich nur dem Hersteller und dem Apotheker. Hilfreich könnten die Inhaltstoffe Magnesium und Kalium sein aber die enthaltene Menge ist viel zu gering und das Präparat ist viel zu teuer. Sportler nehmen zur Muskelpflege täglich nach der Trainingseinheit ca. 2000 - 4000mg Magnesiumcitrat (am besten als Substanz in kg-Einheit kaufen) und 600 - 1200mg Kaliumchlorid (1-2 Kapseln Kalinor) und vor der Trainingseinheit 1000mg Vitamin C gegen freie Radikale. Johanniskrautextrakt beruhigt und kann bei Nervosität vor Wettkämpfen helfen. Noch wichtiger als diese NEMs ist Dehnungsgymnastik für die beim jeweiligen Sport beanspruchten Muskeln, denn diese neigen zu Zerrungen, wenn sie verkürzt sind. Aber nicht im kalten Zustand dehnen. Erst ca. 10 Minuten aufwärmen, z. B. (im Winter gut eingepackt) locker laufen. Behutsam dehnen, nicht mit Schwung wippen und keine Gewalt anwenden. Dann nocheinmal nach der Trainingseinheit dehnen.

Viel Erfolg

66+

----------


## meni.li.

Nach Beendigung der 2 jährigen Hormonblokade unter Casodex 150 mg wurde mir bei Verdopplungszeiten von ca. 60-70 Tagen ganz mulmig. Las ich doch bei anderen Verläufen mit gleicher Ausgangssituation daß die Verdopplungszeiten bei einem Hochrisikopatienten wie mir in der Masse der Betroffenen. schnell nach unten gehen und der Krebs aggressiver wird.

Ich hatte ja schon immer meinen Uro Prof. mit meinen Gedanken gequält daß mein Krebs durch eine Ausnahmesituation, hervorgegangen durch die Lebensumstände, entstanden bzw. sich entwickelt hat. Nun bräuchte ich ja eigentlich nur mein Imunsystem so zu stimmulieren daß es in der Lage ist sich selbst zu helfen. 
Naja......nun will ich nicht Euch auch noch mit meinen frommen Wünschen...........quälen.......

Allso hier nur belegbare Fakten:


Ernährungsumstellung : Kohlehydratarm PSA Verdopplungszeit von 60-70 Tage auf ca. 100 Tage
Sport:
regelmäßiges Schwitzen alle 2 Tage ca. 30 min. danach kalt duschen.
wobei sich hier jeder nach seíner Kondition die für ihn geeignette Betätigung 
aussuchen kann.
Wirkungsvoller:   WENIGER ist MEHR. In meinem Fall (Joggen) hab ich das Pensum weit nach unten 
dirigiert........aber .........regelmäßig ,,,,,,wie eine Tabletten Einnahme.........
und danach kalt duschen.......

PSA Verdopplungszeit von 100 auf ca. 110 .120 Tage

Ich habe das ganze in meiner Off Phase allso in der therapiefreien Zeit angefangen , monatlich Blutwerte, PSA ermittelt , 

....................2 Jahre lang ..............................als Hochrisikopatient...........Gleason 9...............

Die Magnialität meines Krebses hat sich von tetraploid ............zu..........diploid.......... verändert............. laut Prof. Böckings Untersuchung ( DNA Zytomerie )

Prof. Böcking tippt , wie auch mein behandelnder Urologe Prof. Ebert aufs gute Imunsystem......

............Ich .............auch...................

Gruß Klausi

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Klausi,

zuerst einmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinen Erfolgen, wobei Du schon Glück im Unglück hattest, denn mit GS9 bist Du mit einer tetraploiden Verteilung noch auf der Sonnenseite des Lebens.
Zum besseren Verständnis Deines erfolgreichen Vorgehens habe ich zwei Fragen

1. Wurde die Erstbestimmung der Ploidie aus dem Stanzbiopsiematerial vorgenommen?
2. Zur zweiten Messung der Ploidie, nehme ich an, wurde eine FNAB gemacht. Wann wurde diese durchgeführt?

Ich wünsche Dir weiterhin viel Erfolg.
Gruß Knut

----------


## meni.li.

Hallo Knut,

2005 OP Material von Prostata

2009 OP Material von Rezidiv an der Blasenwand.....nach 2 jähriger " Umstellung" Ernährung-Stärkung Imunsystem.

Also auch hier wieder eindeutige Aussagen zur Magnilität des Gesamttumors.

Glück ......daß das Alles mit so "einfachen Mitteln " funktioniert.

Danke für Deine lieben Wünsche und auch Dir Alles Gute weiterhin....und ....daß Alles so bleibt wie es ist.

Gruß Klausi

----------

